# Looking for an apartment in Oviedo



## 1125howl (Jul 22, 2014)

What is the best way to look for apartments in Oviedo? Are there any good websites? 

I will be in Oviedo for a semester from September 2014 - February 2015.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

1125howl said:


> What is the best way to look for apartments in Oviedo? Are there any good websites?
> 
> I will be in Oviedo for a semester from September 2014 - February 2015.


:welcome:

you sound as if you're coming to study?

probably your best bet would be to contact the college/uni - they will have contacts in the area for sure


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Most colleges will have their own Intranet with a section to advertise rooms or flats.

My son is looking for a flat share for when he goes to Valencia University - best place so far is the University web site.

Then places like;

idealista, fotocasa, enalquiler etc.


----------

